# Subwoofer Not Working?



## gandl (Nov 15, 2018)

I have the 2018 Rogue SL. The amount of bass from the radio is minimal. I have the bass setting on max. There is very little if any difference in the amount of bass from the radio between the minimum and maximum bass setting. Thinking it may be a non functioning subwoofer. Can the radio be reset? I have seen in other vehicles after a reset the problem disappears. Dealer and Nissan customer service have been no help.


----------

